# My brothers new puppy



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone! My little brother lives a few states away and he recently brought home a yorkie puppy. The puppy is doing normal things that a puppy does, and my brother is over-reacting. I understand he is frustrated when the puppy pees all over the house, but she's barely three months old. How do I convince him that she is just being a puppy, and he needs to be more understanding? Yesterday he didn't pay any attention to her for over two hours simply because she peed on the carpet. Needless to say I am furious. I bought the puppy for him, so I am feeling like I made a mistake. I only got him the puppy because one of his close friends recently passed away and I know he is lonely living so far away from home. I don't understand his sudden mean attitide. He has wanted a yorkie FOREVER, and can't expect her to come to him already trained. How can I make sure the puppy is happy without stepping on his toes? I know that my family thinks I am over-reacting because they see the way I spoil Bella, but I don't think its right to treat a puppy like he is. I feel so dumb for arranging everything for him, because now I feel personally responsible for her well being, yet she is thousands of miles away


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Would he go to a class? Maybe you can find a class in his area for people with new puppies.

Or maybe someone can recommend a good book for him to read?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Ok, Ive cooled off a little so I re-read my post, and I should have added that my brother does_ love _the puppy, he just is having trouble housetraining her and we disagree on how to solve the "problem." Maybe I am just looking at things all wrong. Bella "owns" me, so my experience is going to be different than his from the very start. I think maybe I should give him some room for a few days since he obviously loves the puppy. She sleeps next to his pillow and eats when he eats, so i know she's probably pretty happy. I get so carried away because I want every dog to be as happy as mine.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Lexi's mom--I think thats a good idea, I'll remind him of the book we bought and see if there are any classes close to him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you ask your brother if he wanted a puppy at this time in his life before you bought the puppy? He may have wanted one all his life, but maybe not right now, especially if emotionally he is still grieving for his friend. 

That's why pets as gifts are usually discouraged. It's a huge commitment that may or may not be appreciated no matter how well intended the gifter was. Your brother may have no patience and be ignoring the puppy because he simply doesn't want her in his life right now.

If you didn't talk to your brother beforehand, I think a heart to heart talk about his feelings now is important. Try not to lecture about being understanding of a little puppy, etc, but listen to him. Since there is a real living creature involved here, it's essential that you find out if your brother is prepared to make the financial and emotional commitment necessary for the next 15 years. If not, you may have to contact the breeder and see if she'll take the puppy back.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

He begged me for the puppy for a long time, so I know he wants her. I think he just underestimated the effort houstraining takes. I did tell him that if its just too much right now, I will gladly take her for him (temporarily until he comes home, or forever) but he insist that he is smitten with her, we are just clashing a little. She will not go back to the breeder--he loves her, hes just taking awhile to adjust to being a new "dad"


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

How long has he had her? I remember for the first 2 weeks after I got Lexi I was like "What the heck did I get myself into?!"


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Poor puppy! I am glad to hear that your brother loves the puppy though. I havent ever had a dog to care for 100% on my own until we got Rex in May. I had a dog as a kid, but that is different and that was over 15 years ago. It is a big transition getting a new pet in the house for both the pet and the family. My advice, get a steam cleaner and be patient! One day it will just click! Rex had me at my wits end a few times when we changed his potty training rules from what he was used to where he came from. He finally got it and hasnt had a mistake since he figured it out! Is he training her to go on a pad or out a doggy door? That may be easier since he wouldnt have to tune into when she needs to go as much. That way the puppy is free to go when it wants. Good luck in having that heart to heart with your brother!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 30 2005, 11:28 AM
> *How long has he had her?  I remember for the first 2 weeks after I got Lexi I was like "What the heck did I get myself into?!"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76549*


[/QUOTE]

Its odd that you said that, because he has had her _exactly_ two weeks. Maybe hes still adjusting and the problem will solve itself.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy+Jun 30 2005, 11:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its odd that you said that, because he has had her _exactly_ two weeks. Maybe hes still adjusting and the problem will solve itself.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76551
[/B][/QUOTE]
It is a big change. I would give it another week or so. They are both still adjusting.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 30 2005, 11:30 AM
> *  My advice, get a steam cleaner and be patient!  One day it will just click! <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76550*


[/QUOTE]


My thoughts excactly! I told him she is going to have more accidents than he can possibly imagine.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I think your brother will be fine with the puppy . He is still adjusting. He maybe comparing his new puppy to yours, yorkies are a little bit harder to train. Of course this depends on the puppy. Patience is required with yorkies and you will get a better respoce from them if you praise them. For chester the No comman required a time out as well.. When both my maltese I found when saying No , that all it took.
He will bond wiith him puppy soon. With my husband you cannot say a bad word about Chester you will be on his bad side for ever. 

Class may help as well. I think he may be expecting a trained dog. Just keep reminding him it will take a least a year for potty training to fully work.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I would give him alittle more time. I have to confess that I too thought "What did I do?' We even discussed who we would give her to so she would have a great home. We have several family members who have inside dogs who would have loved her! When we got her we told the kids we would try it and if it didn't work out find her a great home! (Remember we had never done the inside pet thing before this) Then our vet recommended crate training and I stuck to it and before long Abbey was 90% housebroken.







After the first month, we certainly changed tunes and are very much attached to Abbey.







It is still frustrating when she has accidents but we keep telling ourselves that " This too shall pass!" (hopefully soon)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How about buying him an x-pen and a crate? If he confines her he will have a much easier time house training. Is he training her to pads or outdoors. Just a crate will do if he's training her to the outdoors. His new rule needs to be take the pup to potty and if it doesn't go, confine and try again in 15 minutes. Repeat until success, then treat. Only after she has pottied can she be out with him and then he has to be actively supervising or else confine her. He can also leash her to him for her out and about times.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My bf wants a puppy... and I think the same thing would happen to him if I didnt live with him to help him learn how to take care of a puppy. He never had a dog before.. and doesnt know anything about taking care of one... not to mention take care of a little dog that is HIGH matenance (I think thats spelled wrong.. haha). 

Sorry, I'm gonna be sexist and say that a lot of men dont have a "mother's" touch when it comes to babies and puppies. (no offense Joe







)


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 30 2005, 03:01 PM
> *How about buying him an x-pen and a crate? If he confines her he will have a much easier time house training. Is he training her to pads or outdoors. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76623*


[/QUOTE]

He's trying to train her to go indoors on a washable pad. So far, hes been leaving her in the kitchen when he has to leave the house. She has her pad on one side, and her food, water, blanket, and a toy on the other. His kitchen is so small, I think it might be about the size of an x-pen, would a crate work better? He has a crate, but he goes to school for about four hours and really doesn't want to leave her in the crate for that long. The kitchen is about five feet long and four feet wide.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is she going on the pad when she's in the kitchen? If so that's fine. He needs to take her there and stand with her until she goes when he is home. TREAT for going. He can't expect her to go find the pad. He needs to take her there on a schedule and make it a reinforcing experience with a good reward. If she has an accident, he let her have too much freedom when he wasn't watching. Make a schedule. Confine the dog when you can't watch. Reward.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have an update. My mom went to visit my brother and she called me and said my brother is obviously attached to his puppy and that she actually did use her pad today. Mom says she follows him everywhere and he talks to her like shes a little baby and everything is getting better. As it turns out, my brother has been on edge because he thought he was going to have to retake a class at school (that would have meant he would have to live there all alone for at least another three months longer than he thought he would). Anyway, he found out today he passed his class and his mood has totally changed for the better. I think I took one thing he said and blew it way out of proportion. I feel much better now because while I was talking on the phone with my mom, I heard my brother talking to the puppy and playing and i recongnized a very distinct happy bark!!







Thanks for all of your support


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 1 2005, 11:53 PM
> *Hi everyone, I have an update.  My mom went to visit my brother and she called me and said my brother is obviously attached to his puppy and that she actually did use her pad today.  Mom says she follows him everywhere and he talks to her like shes a little baby and everything is getting better.  As it turns out, my brother has been on edge because he thought he was going to have to retake a class at school (that would have meant he would have to live there all alone for at least another three months longer than he thought he would).  Anyway, he found out today he passed his class and his mood has totally changed for the better.  I think I took one thing he said and blew it way out of proportion.  I feel much better now because while I was talking on the phone with my mom, I heard my brother talking to the puppy and playing and i recongnized a very distinct happy bark!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yay! Happy to hear that


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey that is great news!!


----------



## Kristy (May 30, 2005)

Hi. I have a 9 month old Yorkie who is not yet 100% housetrained (he's about 90%). Its a long hard road; I think they're the most difficult breed to house train by far. Anyway, if he wants, he can check out yorkietalk.com. That's where I got a lot of info when I got my puppy.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone! The puppy (Harley) has made it another day with no accidents







And more important than that, she just got her last round of puppy vaccinations and she is doing really well. I keep calling to check on her and everything is great. My brother took her to Petco yesterday (he carried her since she's so young) and they had a great time. I think my brother has realized she is like a little baby and is treating her like he would a daughter now. Guess he was just having a rotten day before. Kristi, thanks for the yorkie site, they're really cute but I've never had one, so this will help


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad things are getting better!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so glad! But yeah, training a brand new puppies and worrying about finals is just *TOO HARD*! I'm glad there's no regrets! Keep up the good work!


----------

